# Hollywood director Tony Scott 'jumps to death from bridge'



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-19314967
Fuckin hell


----------



## yardbird (Aug 20, 2012)

Bit of a shock 
BBC - there's a suicide note.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 20, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Bit of a shock


To say the least.


----------



## spliff (Aug 20, 2012)

That is one hell of a surprise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

Thought they said ridley scott when I heard the news half asleep


----------



## vogonity (Aug 20, 2012)

Shocked and saddened when I read about this. Thoughts with his family, friends and colleagues. Loved his movies. RIP.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Thought they said ridley scott when I heard the news half asleep


 
i think he was ridley's brother


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 20, 2012)

Mad

what a shame


----------



## spliff (Aug 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> i think he was ridley's brother


Yeah they were brothers, originally from Scotland, did very well in advertising initially.
Then moved into being major league LA Directors and Producers.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah they were brothers, originally from Scotland


 
Little bit further South, they're Geordies.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 20, 2012)

wow, RIP Tony.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2012)

How sad, thoughts with his family and friends


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah they were brothers, originally from Scotland, did very well in advertising initially.
> Then moved into being major league LA Directors and Producers.


 
They may be called Scott, but they are from Tyne and Wear.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2012)

He must've been one of these directors that quietly flies under the radar (so to speak). I had no idea who directed Top Gun, nor True Romance.


----------



## spliff (Aug 20, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Little bit further South, they're Geordies.





Reno said:


> They may be called Scott, but they are from Tyne and Wear.


My mistook. 

ETA. Got the rest of it basically right (maybe)


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2012)

Together with Adrian Lyne, Tony Scott was one of the directors who introduced a superficial advertising and pop promo aesthetic to Hollywood films which was perfectly suited to the aspirational 80s. I can't say I was a huge fan of his directing style, though when he had a decent screenplay he could make a film that was reasonably watchable. I'd rather he retired than topped himself of course.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

For a minute there I thought, 'oh shit, I just dreamed about this guy being dead and it turns out he really is' but then i remembered that my radio is set to come on at 8am and I didn't wake up til 9...

I only knew him as the bloke who did Enemy of the State, turns out he's got a couple of genuine classics under his belt as well. RIP.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

Enemy of the state, was that one of his? TopGun was ok ...

Anyhow - Sorry for him

Sorry for his family.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2012)

True Romance was his best, for me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2012)

Beverley Hills Cop II too  

What a way to go  Not well at all


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor man, I hope he's at peace now. RIP.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 20, 2012)

Rip tony



"Man on Fire" is a farking gem of a movie


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Beverley Hills Cop II too ...


Haven't seen that, is it about ballet?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Rip tony
> 
> 
> 
> "Man on Fire" is a farking gem of a movie


 
Only if by "gem" you mean "piece of shit". The book is far superior.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 20, 2012)

Diagnosed with inoperable brain cancer, on R4 just now. Seems to have chosen his own way out of that one.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Diagnosed with inoperable brain cancer, on R4 just now. Seems to have chosen his own way out of that one.


Interesting. You have to be pretty seriously suicidal to do the jump like that. I guess that might explain it.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only if by "gem" you mean "piece of shit". The book is far superior.


 


i did not know their was even a book...


and compared to this guys normal output

it was a friggin high point


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> i did not know their was even a book...


 
By A.J. Quinnell. Man on Fire and two sequels.



> and compared to this guys normal output
> 
> it was a friggin high point


 
So, shit with tinsel, rather than just shit, then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Diagnosed with inoperable brain cancer, on R4 just now. Seems to have chosen his own way out of that one.


 
I did look on wiki rolleyes earlier to see if he was living under the shadow of some horrible illness. Inoperable brain cancer - those are three extraordinarily heavy words


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, shit with tinsel, rather than just shit, then?


 
Well you'll be happy to hear he won't be directing the sequels


won't ya


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Rip tony
> 
> 
> 
> "Man on Fire" is a farking gem of a movie


 
To me it's one of the ten worst films of the last decade.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2012)

Diagnosed with inoperable cancer, drives out and according to statements 'without hesitation' threw himself from a bridge. One last big action sequence, and a choice of framing for his end. Director to the last i suppose.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Diagnosed with inoperable cancer, drives out and according to statements 'without hesitation' threw himself from a bridge. One last big action sequence, and a choice of framing for his end. Director to the last i suppose.


 
There was a rather prissy "And he was well out of his usual places he went in LA" on the radio earlier...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Diagnosed with inoperable cancer, drives out and according to statements 'without hesitation' threw himself from a bridge. One last big action sequence, and a choice of framing for his end. Director to the last i suppose.


Not really: who will choose and release the director's cut of his ultimate action movie?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> To me it's one of the ten worst films of the last decade.


 
ah well fuck the lot of ya then


*flips the bird and fucks off*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Not really: who will choose and release the director's cut of his ultimate action movie?


 
That was Ridley. I'm not sure there's been three versions of Domino.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh no how very sad 

Poor man and his family mist be devastated


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Not really: who will choose and release the director's cut of his ultimate action movie?


 
Why have you always gotta piss on everything?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Why have you always gotta piss on everything?


i won't get drawn into some bunfight on this thread: but I would remind you "this is urban" not some sunday school outing


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i won't get drawn into some bunfight on this thread: but I would remind you "this is urban" not some sunday school outing


 
Whatever. My question still fucking stands though. 

Who would choose and release the director's cut of his ultimate action movie when he was in palliative care or dead from cancer. 
I think Balbi made a fitting post that was not at all Sunday school like and you pissed on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Why have you always gotta piss on everything?


Question founded on false premises, therefore devoid of meaning.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Question founded on false premises, therefore devoid of meaning.


 
Huh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Huh?


The question falls: as I do not piss on everything and it is not necessary that I piss on everything. ergo there is no cause of the behaviour you affect to discern to convey to you.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> The question falls: as I do not piss on everything and it is not necessary that I piss on everything. ergo there is no cause of the behaviour you affect to discern to convey to you.


 
You know exactly what I meant. All though you will claim not to now obviously.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> You know exactly what I meant. All though you will claim not to now obviously.


do i have to explain everything?

I know what I understand by 'why have you gotta always piss over everything', that you believe i'm incontinent. I'm not. Next.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2012)

You're confusing incontinence with unpleasantness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2012)

I loved The Last Boy Scout and True Romance.
He may actually have made more good films than his brother. 
Sad news.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2012)

Am I the only one here currently downloading Beverly Hills Cop 2?  Havent seen this since i was about 8


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

I have just read that he was involved with "The Taking of Pelham 123" now that was a film I enjoyed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have just read that he was involved with "The Taking of Pelham 123" now that was a film I enjoyed.


 
If you enjoyed the remake, you can't have ever seen the original, because the original shits all over it.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you enjoyed the remake, you can't have ever seen the original, because the original shits all over it.


No, I think I saw the original. Think so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> No, I think I saw the original. Think so.


 
If it had Travolta in it, it was the remake, if it had Walter Matthau, Robert Shaw, Martin Balsam and Hector Elizondo in it, it was the original.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2012)

Is the Pelham remake the one where the whole plot revolves around someone's net connection in the underground when in real life you cannot possibly get a net connection there?

He made a couple of great movies imo.  True Romance and The Hunger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert Shaw was such a badass


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If it had Travolta in it, it was the remake, if it had Walter Matthau, Robert Shaw, Martin Balsam and Hector Elizondo in it, it was the original.


Definately the original then, absolutely no Travoltas


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 20, 2012)

You know, I don't think I've seen any of his movies yet.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

I love True Romance. 

I quite liked Enemy of the State. I thought Gene Hackman and Will Smith worked really well together. 

I am sure I must have seen Beverly Hills Cop 2 at some point but I cannot remember.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I quite liked Enemy of the State. I thought Gene Hackman and Will Smith worked really well together.


I really enjoyed enemy of the state, I have seen it a few times, always enjoy it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Definately the original then, absolutely no Travoltas


Not Tony Scott then


----------



## Riklet (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah shame to hear this news.  RIP Tony.

True Romance is one of my fav films... what an absolute gem!


----------



## discokermit (Aug 21, 2012)

'the hunger' was great.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> 'the hunger' was great.


 

It looks like a two hour perfume commercial and it's a poor rip-off of the superior Daughters of Darkness.

True Romance was his best film, but that's more down to a good, early screenplay by Quentin Tarantino and I wished he had been allowed to direct it instead, because I still find Tony Scott's approach too glossy.

Crimson Tide, Enemy of the State, Deja Vu and Unstoppable are entertaining enough, but that's also more down to their screenplays. He hammered every plot point home with all the subtlety of a sledge hammer and his artistry as a filmmaker went as no further than resorting to slow motion every time something was falling, someone started to run or some curtains were blowing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

He was a keen shooter of billowing curtains


----------



## discokermit (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> It looks like a two hour perfume commercial and it's a poor rip off of the superior Daughters of Darkness.


yeh but, y'know, susan sarendon...


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll give an honourable mention to The Last Boy Scout, it's bad, very bad...but I like it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it's his best


----------



## discokermit (Aug 21, 2012)

he was a truly awful film maker.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> yeh but, y'know, susan sarendon...


 
I was hetero, I would be more of a Catherine Denueve man.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have just read that he was involved with "The Taking of Pelham 123" now that was a film I enjoyed.


 Original was far superior,a wonderfully droll Walter Matthau,super badass Martin Shaw and set in  an authentic scuzzy 1970's New York.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

He made films that looked like glossy adverts for nothing much.

They were often not very good.

He still got millions to spend making more.

It's a lonely way to go, and sad.

He got to see Susan Sarandon and Catherine Denueve close up and naked.

He had it good.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2012)

_The Last Boy Scout_ is a great film, dark, funny and some decent action scenes.

Ditto _True Romance_.

I had to watch _The Hunger_ 4 or 5 times as part of a Film Degree, once would have been more than enough.

RIP Tony Scott, went out on his own terms I suppose (topical at the moment)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Original was far superior,a wonderfully droll Walter Matthau,super badass Martin Shaw and set in an authentic scuzzy 1970's New York.


Super badass _Robert_ Shaw. 

"Do they still have the death penalty in New York?"

No.

"Pity."


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a keen shooter of billowing curtains


 
Phnar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

Orange skies


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Original was far superior,a wonderfully droll Walter Matthau,super badass Martin Shaw and set in an authentic scuzzy 1970's New York.


 
I haven't been able to watch the remake, because I love the original so much. The cast in that is a who-is-who of great 70s character actors and it doesn';t help that I'm not a huge fan of that glazed ham Travolta or the humourless Washington. The original ends on one the greatest last shots ever, which I'm sure is far too subtle for the remake.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Original was far superior,a wonderfully droll Walter Matthau,super badass Martin Shaw and set in an authentic scuzzy 1970's New York.


 
*Robert* Shaw, not fucking Doyle/Judge John Deed/Inspector George Gently!


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> he was a truly awful film maker.


 
He was pretty good film maker.

But he had a crisis of confidence...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> I haven't been able to watch the remake, because I love the original so much. The cast in that is a who-is-who of great 70s character actors and it doesn';t help that I'm not a huge fan of that glazed ham Travolta or the humourless Washington. The original ends on one the greatest last shots ever, which I'm sure is far too subtle for the remake.


 
That seems to be a fault with a lot of remakes - they strip all the subtlety out of the original and simply go for the lowest common denominator crowd-pleasing.


----------



## Yata (Aug 21, 2012)

Not the best filmmaker ever but not the worst either, somewhere in the middle. Maybe it didnt feel good that hes made OK movies like True Romance whereas his older brother, Sir Ridley Scott is putting out genre defining movies like Alien and Gladiator.
His wife just denied the brain tumour thing btw


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2012)

Aye Robert Shaw,getting my Shaws mixed up  anyway the original is one of those little gems that made the '70s such a golden period for cinema.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 21, 2012)

I have fond memories of unstoppable- portrayed america in not often seen way as well as having an action movie classic- runnaway train 

eta: laden with toxic waste!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2012)

Confirmed he DID NOT have any form of cancer.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

True Romance is not my favorite film ever (I don't have one, too many incomparable genres) but it has my favorite film scene of all time. 
Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken "So tell me, am I lying?" .
Possibly down to Tarantino's writing  but it just fucking clicked like nothing I have ever seen before or since. 



I can't hear internet stuff on my pc atm so sorry if it's like in Portuguese or something


----------

